# Fine wine!



## Edwards8899 (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi all, 
Im likely moving out to UAE later in the year and need some advice on my wines and spirits!
Many years ago i thought it would be a great idea to start investing in whisky and wine and now have a pretty substantial collection, mostly as an investment. Now with my potential move towards the UAE i need some advice on bringing in alcohol (likely shipped in with the house stuff).

Is this allowed?
Would i pay a duty on it if it were allowed?
Who should i ask?

Many thanks!


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Edwards8899 said:


> Hi all,
> Im likely moving out to UAE later in the year and need some advice on my wines and spirits!
> Many years ago i thought it would be a great idea to start investing in whisky and wine and now have a pretty substantial collection, mostly as an investment. Now with my potential move towards the UAE i need some advice on bringing in alcohol (likely shipped in with the house stuff).
> 
> ...


I would seek the advice of your removal/shipping company, they should have the up to date customs regulations based on the quantities and types that you have. Also regardless of what UAE customs say, some shipping companies refuse to pack alcohol or foodstuffs.


----------

